# dart frogs in scotland



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

Had darts frogs many years ago and getting started again soon , orderd a few and hope to get them soon. is there any folk with darts frogs in scotland ?


----------



## bigeyedfrog (Sep 13, 2009)

would love to have some mate but not yet boo hoo where are you in scotland near fife??


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

not to far from you next to livingston, is there any shows for them up this way?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am in chirnside and have been asking of shows in scotland for a while but have never found one yet. 

I get all of my animals delivered...though there are some that travel better than others. 

Dartfrog will be able to advise better. I know he uses a couriour and can advise which animals are suitable for delivery...everwhere is just too far out of reach for us up here huh!


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

no chirnside well my mother stayed in eyemouth for years ,would be good to know the best places to pick up some more frogs and get to know some breeders for tips .


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

which species are you after?
What did you keep before?
How long you been out of the hobby?
You got set up yet?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

How old are you?
Are you married?
Do you have kids?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> How old are you?
> Are you married?
> Do you have kids?


If i thought that providing that information was relevant to the amphibian section i would of posted on the silly stats thread.

I have asked them questions to build up a picture of the situation and to dissect fact from fiction. I find it very strange how most new people to the forum have been out of the hobby for while, or have kept said species in the past. Is n=no one new to the hoby or does no one like admit being a beginner.

The last person i herd this kind of story from ended up constantly PMing me for info, info which if they had the experience the claimed they would already know.


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

hi knightly i had bought my first frogs seven years ago ,i had green and black dying darts and teriblis i am not looking for any type realy as i would keep them all if i could ,but my fav ones are strawberry


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Dougie fleming said:


> hi knightly i had bought my first frogs seven years ago ,i had green and black dying darts and teriblis i am not looking for any type realy as i would keep them all if i could ,but my fav ones are strawberry


Ok mate cool, have you started setting up again then?


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

oh i have an eight foot x1foot x10 inch picture tank that i am going to put the leucomelas in doing the final touches to it now awaiting the arrival of them


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

any chance of some pics, forum rules lol


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi. I was only kidding with the questions knighty. You are good with advice...maybe it was taken out of context cause I forgot to add one of these :lol2: 

When I read your post they were the next three questions that came to mind. :whistling2: I am having a funny day. 

I too would like to see pics...I love seeing pics of set ups. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

will post some picks soon when i get my camera back from my son who has it for a college class


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

any folk with darts frogs in scotland ?


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

hi could you help ? how do you put picks on ,took afew o the frogs and cant post them :blush:


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

you need upload them on photobucket or similar and copy paste the link here.


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

hope this works !


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## nelsonuk (Aug 18, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am in chirnside and have been asking of shows in scotland for a while but have never found one yet.
> 
> I get all of my animals delivered...though there are some that travel better than others.
> 
> Dartfrog will be able to advise better. I know he uses a couriour and can advise which animals are suitable for delivery...everwhere is just too far out of reach for us up here huh!


 
Really? I didnt realise there was someone so close to me that also kept dart frogs, I am in Berwick!


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

nelsonuk said:


> Really? I didnt realise there was someone so close to me that also kept dart frogs, I am in Berwick!



coldstream!!:2thumb:


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

looks like it could be the start of a dart club of the north west ?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

Dougie fleming said:


> looks like it could be the start of a dart club of the north west ?



could do with a few dart frog suppliers too.....


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

now that would be good ! more frogs mmmmmmm


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

any photos of the viv yet???


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)

.

hard to take a god shot of it and get it all in lol


----------



## Dougie fleming (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not only do we need a good supplier...we need a good bloody garden centre...they know nothing! Went to get cricks on Tues and they only had "standard" which is basically a mix of med, large and extra large. When I questioned Ira about getting different sizes in for me he said that is all they could get and it was a standing order. I just told him it was pure laziness and that those cricks were not suitable for half the animals they sold, like the yemens they had in not so long ago...he said nothing. :devil:

GRRR got a standing order myself with the same supplier...I can have whatever size I want. Funny that. :bash:

Dont have darts yet but would still like to be in the club. I have never been in a club.:blush:


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

awww you can join the club, lol. 

have you tried Welcome to the Livefood Warehouse there pretty good, and have good prices with delivery.


----------



## nelsonuk (Aug 18, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Not only do we need a good supplier...we need a good bloody garden centre...they know nothing!


Out of interest what garden centre do you go to?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

The one at East Ord


----------



## nelsonuk (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah it isnt very good! The pet shop, tropica on west street at berwick can order in live foods of all sorts for what you need. if not dobbies is good up at edinburgh


----------



## Croyf (Nov 26, 2009)

*Need some assistance*

I am interested in keeping dartfrogs got a bearded dragon the now but have a few questions 

I'm from lanark area (inbetween glasgow and edinbrough)

1. i have a 24"x18"x15" tank so. do i put gravel on the bottom. then mesh i have the insect screen mesh looks good enough i think. then substrate to grow plants on. I also going to make a waterfall and got pump i know how to make a waterfall.

2. what substrate do i use that will grow plants i bought this stuff "Komodo terrain compact" will this work?

3. where do i get plants from lol sounds silly but i dont want to go to a garden center and buy plants that are not compatable with dartfrogs a few i know about are (riccia, java moss, bromlaids although dont know what types to get that are good, orchids again dont know what types i can get. and were to get any of these from.

4. now to the frogs i have been looking at D.azureus on the internet and thinking about them. So where could i buy a couple from any ideas. sorry for hijaking this thread just i have no clue were i can get anything from or is any1 breeding frogs and could propogate a few plants for me at a reasonable price. thanx


----------

